# It's A Done Deal!



## RollOutPnoy (Jan 22, 2003)

I have a source who tells me that the three team trade involving the Blazers, Sonics and Cavaliers is all but done.

The Blazers will receive 
SG Ray Allen
PF Jerome James
C Calvin Booth

The Sonics will receive 
SF Qyntel Woods
C Dale Davis
C Zydrunas Illgauskas

The Cavaliers will receive 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Lets hope your source is correct... 

which channel did you watch it on? :rofl: just kidding!



Portland trades: SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 10.8 minutes) 
C Dale Davis (4.4 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 1.0 apg in 22.1 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: C Jerome James (5.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.2 minutes) 
C Calvin Booth (4.9 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.0 minutes) 
SG Ray Allen (23.0 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +8.6 ppg, -2.4 rpg, and +2.0 apg. 

Seattle trades: C Jerome James (5.0 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.2 minutes) 
C Calvin Booth (4.9 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.0 minutes) 
SG Ray Allen (23.0 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 4.8 apg in 38.4 minutes) 
Seattle receives: SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 62 games) 
C Dale Davis (4.4 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 1.0 apg in 76 games) 
C Zydrunas Illgauskas (15.3 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 81 games) 
Change in team outlook: -9.6 ppg, +3.0 rpg, and -2.6 apg. 

Cleveland trades: C Zydrunas Illgauskas (15.3 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 31.3 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 85 games) 
Change in team outlook: +1.0 ppg, -0.6 rpg, and +0.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Still 16 players... can we throw in Stepania as well????

PG Stoudamire, Telfair, *Dickau
SG Ray Allen, DA, Monia
SF Miles, Patterson, *Khrayapa
PF Ranolph, Booth, *Outlaw
C Ratliff, James, Stepania, *HA

*IR?


:banana: :gbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RollOutPnoy</b>!
> I have a source who tells me that the three team trade involving the Blazers, Sonics and Cavaliers is all but done.


Considering that Boozer is questioning returning to the Cavs and the Cavs extended ANOTHER offer, I would doubt that the deal is done. 

They want to see how the Boozer game is going to play out ... UNLESS they think they can have BOTH Reef and Boozer! That might be deadly.

Play.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I'll believe it when I see it, but it does work on RealGM.

So why did the Sonics draft a centre instead of a shooting guard?

And why don't they care that they will alienate ALL their fans?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

By the way.... contract wise..

Allen 28 YO, almost 29 YO= Rahim $14.625 mil expiring

James 29 YO, $4.5 mil expiring (only loose $4.5 mil still on the books) = Davis $9 mil expiring

Booth 28 YO, $5.9 mil, $6.3 mil and $6.8 mil =Woods $1.1 mil 3rd year guarentee


Booth is suppose to be a decent shot blocker. Maybe no Rattler, but ok.

James and Booth are younger than Davis.



Very good trade for us. Please take Stepania as well :gopray:

Nash you are my hero if this goes down


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Career stats


RAY ALLEN 
29 YO in Aug
FG%=44.8
3FG%=40.1
FT%=88.5
RB=4.7
AS=4.0
BL=0.19
ST=1.27



CALVIN BOOTH 
28 YO
FG%=45.4
3FG%=0.00 (dang)
FT%=75.9 
RB=3.6
AS=0.5
BL=1.37
ST=0.33




JEROME JAMES 
29 YO
FG%=48.6
3FG%=0.00 (dang)
FT%=59.1 
RB=3.7
AS=0.4
BL=1.24
ST=0.31


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

according to ESPN INSIDER today, the Nets and Blazers have again resumed talks about the trade with SAR and Kittles/Williams.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Some many rumors! I don't know what to think! MY HEAD!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Somehow......and maybe it's just me, but Kerry Kittles doesn't get me as excited as Ray Allen. Not a bad deal I guess though. I still think Kittles is an upgrade over D.A. I think his contract expires this year also.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

It does. 10 Mill expiring. But Williams contract is like 3-4mill over 3 years I aint sure.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

C Zydrunas Illgauskas


I thought Illgauskas was going to the Knicks for K. Thomas?? I heard on "the fan" yesterday this was done deal. I hope we do get Ray Allen. I really don't get the trade for Kittles. He isn't an upgrade over DA. DA, especially if healthy, is a much more athletic player. Kittles is the better shooter, but he's not exactly Wesley Person. Kittles is like oatmeal to me--if you were starving you would eat it, but you wouldn't enjoy it. I just don't see what he brings to the Blazers. He doesn't do ANYTHING extremely well.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I still can't quite figure out why any non-contending team would really want Ilgauskas. he's a great guy to play the Arvydas role, but he's not a difference maker in pushing your team into greatness. certainly not worth Ray Allen. 

if I'm Seattle, I'd rather just deal for SAR.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> Kittles is like oatmeal to me--if you were starving you would eat it, but you wouldn't enjoy it. I just don't see what he brings to the Blazers.


Barring other moves, I think next season's Blazers club would be better served with Kittles then with SAR. KK probably isn't an upgrade over DA and Damon, but he would give them another decent player for their backcourt rotation. Like SAR he's got an expiring deal that could keep alive Nash's stated desire of being a FA player in '05. 

Though it's not the deal I'm hoping for, IMO it wouldn't be the worst choice of how to segway towards the following year.

STOMP


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

whoops


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> Like SAR he's got an expiring deal that could keep alive Nash's stated desire of being a FA player in '05.



When have the Blazers ever signed a big FA? Cap room is so overated if you aren't in a desirable market and or aren't a championship contender. We just saw what can happen with B. Berry. You can offer a guy more money than your comp. and still lose. I say, if you can't get a really good guard for SAR than keep him. Start the season the way we ended last year at the guard position and see what happens. We aren't going to contend this year anyway. At some point before the trade deadline, someone is going to want SAR badly. Someone is going to think that adding him will give them an extra push (like Pistons did with Sheed this year) I know he's unhappy with the PT situation, but such is life . . . SAR should require more than Kittles/Williams, no matter what the sitshow.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

This deal would be amazing!!! Booth and James would be great backups for our frontline. I'd miss Qyntel Woods (he could be huge this season) but we really don't have the minutes for him.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Um...

...Link?

PBF


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>meru</b>!
> I'll believe it when I see it, but it does work on RealGM.
> 
> So why did the Sonics draft a centre instead of a shooting guard?
> ...


don't forget they have filp, I believe that hes capable of leading the league in scoring one day.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Maybe this deal is the reason Barry decided to go with the Spurs? Is he tired of playing behind Allen?

PBF


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

I am all for this trade all though I like Booth more then James but I can see them sharing time at back up C and if no one emerges in the SL to be a decent back up to ZBo they may play one of them at the 4 for the 5 minutes a game ZBO doesnt play.
Clearing DD's contract works well and getting rid of troublesome Qyntel leaves Outlaw to make his move for some real PT



> Originally posted by <b>kaydow</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> When have the Blazers ever signed a big FA? Cap room is so overated if you aren't in a desirable market and or aren't a championship contender. We just saw what can happen with B. Berry. You can offer a guy more money than your comp. and still lose. I say, if you can't get a really good guard for SAR than keep him. Start the season the way we ended last year at the guard position and see what happens. We aren't going to contend this year anyway. At some point before the trade deadline, someone is going to want SAR badly. Someone is going to think that adding him will give them an extra push (like Pistons did with Sheed this year) I know he's unhappy with the PT situation, but such is life . . . SAR should require more than Kittles/Williams, no matter what the sitshow.


Agreed thats if SAR does stay lets not forget he said he will sitout. But then again remember what happened between Ty Law and the Patriots? Then again they were just coming of another championship which helps :yes:


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

*hate to put rain on everybody's sunshine but...*

the oregonlive says that there's a source that says there is no truth behind the 3 way deal.

http://www.oregonlive.com/weblogs/blazersblog/


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

been there done that


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I think this deal makes very good sense for all three teams.

Looking at *Seattle*:

Seattle has too many average Centers. While they are lacking in th PF position too, I imagine they feel that Collison will be ready to start for them this season. Murray was a very capable starter for them. They would now have a legit Center in the West where guesss what it's not necessary so much anymore. A backcourt rotation of Daniels, Murray and Ridnour looks pretty good IMO and adfd in the possibility of Derek Fisher and that looks nice. SF is well handled by Lewis and Radmanovich. PF is deccent if Collison is healthy and they still have Evans and after the proposed trade Dale Davis could add some legit mionutes for them, or even start if Collison isn't ready. (IIRC Radmanivich can play some there too) The Center spot though isn't good. But If you plug in Ilgauskas they still have Potapenko for Backup time and Swift too. Add Woods into the mix at either SF or SG and this team looks pretty well set four building and competeing now.

Looking at *Cleveland*:
having watched several LCeveland games this year I will say that IMO Ilgauskus is a waste of LeBrons talent. Z is a good Center don't get me wrong, but the Cavs will be a tougher team with a Player who can run, like Battie, starting at the Center and adding a PF that will fill out the roster should Boozer leave.

*Portland*
Well adding Allen is the real coup but the other guys can help the team too. James and Boothe are not great but they have also been expected to start for a pretty bad team. James can come in and backup the 4 and 5 and Booth is a decent defensive 5. With those 2 Ratliff could play at the 4 some as well.

New lineups.
Seattle
PG Daniels
SG Murray
SF Lewis
PF Collison (Davis)
C Ilgauskus

Cleveland
PG McInnis
SG James
SF Jackson
PF Abdur Rahim
C Battie

Portland
PG Stoudamire
SG Allen
SF Miles
PF Randolph
C Ratliff

I would be happy with anyone of these lineups if I were the fans of those teams


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

This isnt a rumor, and its undesirable for SEattle at best. We have Allen that is expiring, James is expiring. Why would we trade Allen (clearly the best player in the entire deal) for a different expiring contract. Seattle isnt even close to being able to compete, and Allen is much more marketable and popular than Z. Plus...we have no need for Woods. The only nice thing about this trade is getting rid of Booth...but still, its not worth it.

Having Z, Davis off the books at the same time, along with Booth being gone would be nice, but I still dont think so.

Sounds like more Portland fantasies of getting Allen for Sar, however a little more realistic than they were earlier in the offseason.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Well and also Woods is in the 3rd ear of his rookie deal so he could come off the books as well.

I think you are right though that is a little more of the Portland Obsession with getting Allen.

So out of curiosity what to Sonics fans feel Allens worth is?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> This isnt a rumor, and its undesirable for SEattle at best. We have Allen that is expiring, James is expiring. Why would we trade Allen (clearly the best player in the entire deal) for a different expiring contract. Seattle isnt even close to being able to compete, and Allen is much more marketable and popular than Z. Plus...we have no need for Woods. The only nice thing about this trade is getting rid of Booth...but still, its not worth it.
> 
> Having Z, Davis off the books at the same time, along with Booth being gone would be nice, but I still dont think so.
> ...


I still think if picks are involved it makes sense for the Sonics, but only then. Portland yerns for Allen, Seattle needs big people, Cleveland needs a forward. All this being said I think if both Portland and Cleveland toss a number 1 pick to Seattle they would jump at it. There is belief from the Sonics that they wont be able to re-sign Allen when he is a free agent, so why not get the cap room AND the draft picks.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

not good for blazers - Booth


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> I still can't quite figure out why any non-contending team would really want Ilgauskas. he's a great guy to play the Arvydas role, but he's not a difference maker in pushing your team into greatness. certainly not worth Ray Allen.
> 
> if I'm Seattle, I'd rather just deal for SAR.


What has SAR achieved that Ilgauskas hasn't? Why would Seattle deal for SAR when they have Nick Collison and Radmanovic who can play PF and a gaping offensive hole at center? I never understood why the Sonics were looking to get rid of Ray Allen anyways, he's a great addition to that team and isn't even 30 years old yet. They may not be going anywhere with him, but they sure as hell will be floundering around near the bottom of the league without him expecting draft picks like Luke Ridnour and Robert Swift to help them in some sort of a rebuilding process.

I don't understand why the Cavs deal Ilgauskas (so valuable in the East with his size and soft hands) for Abdur-Rahim, who is capable of putting up the same numbers but at the 4 spot. Ilgauskas gets you easy buckets with his size and positioning, and is very important for set plays. I know Cleveland likes to run but all fast breaks start with someone who can rebound the ball, ala Ben Wallace of Detroit. It's alot easier to find a player capable of doing a decent job playing PF than C. I guess the Cavs want someone with Shareef's stamina (plays 6 more mpg than Ilgauskas) and speed to be the clear cut 2nd option at PF.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> It's A Done Deal!


i'm just wondering how often the word "done" was used this month on bbb.net.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

Does this Deal still go through if Boozer goes back to the Cavs?? http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1838569
His agent resigned with him which makes me think that he will go back to the Cavs throwing off this whole 3 way deal. Ofcourse Cavs could just have Tony Battie start as their center and have Sars come off the bench?>??


----------



## Freshtown (May 24, 2004)

Hello:

I hope this can go down.

*crosses fingers*

 

Regards:

Freshtown


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Sounds to me like he has made up his mind already


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

MAJOR props to Portland if that deal goes down!

Also a nice trade for the Cavs. Reef won't demand as much money as Z next offseason.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

John Nash wouldn't deny the trade rumor, he just said he didn't want to comment on trades, or even directly comment if Ray Allen is a player the blazers are trying to get.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> John Nash wouldn't deny the trade rumor, he just said he didn't want to comment on trades, or even directly comment if Ray Allen is a player the blazers are trying to get.



In the world of GM's that you can just about translate this into "yes, this is exactly the deal we are looking at".


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

As a Sonics fan Im not too sure on Allens worth. The fact he is expiring and nearing 30 lowers it a little, but doesnt change the fact he is a superstar and the 3rd best Sg in the league. I ahve no desire to add Z or SAR and would rather let Allen expire than them. As far as Seattle being able to extend Allen, it sounds to me like thats up to them...Allen has stated he wants to stay in Seattle given the proper extension. As a Seattle fan I wouldnt like to extend him, but instead let Flip take over. If Allen is traded Id rather it be for a promising young big man...not an injury prone older expiring 7 footer.

Thats just my take as a Sonics fan...not saying Seattle has great management and isnt stupid enough to do something like this though.

Ugh, after all these talks I will be pissed if you guys actually do get Allen...but I still doubt it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> 
> Ugh, after all these talks I will be pissed if you guys actually do get Allen...but I still doubt it.


Not me!


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

That looks like a pretty good deal all-around, assuming there are draft picks thrown in to soothe the worries in Seattle. The part that makes it seems somewhat possible is that everyone gets something good... and everyone gets something crappy.

Oh, and Pnoy - do you have a real source or are just yankin' us around?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> As a Sonics fan Im not too sure on Allens worth. The fact he is expiring and nearing 30 lowers it a little, but doesnt change the fact he is a superstar and the 3rd best Sg in the league. I ahve no desire to add Z or SAR and would rather let Allen expire than them. As far as Seattle being able to extend Allen, it sounds to me like thats up to them...Allen has stated he wants to stay in Seattle given the proper extension. As a Seattle fan I wouldnt like to extend him, but instead let Flip take over. If Allen is traded Id rather it be for a promising young big man...not an injury prone older expiring 7 footer.
> 
> Thats just my take as a Sonics fan...not saying Seattle has great management and isnt stupid enough to do something like this though.
> ...


Why would you not want SAR or Z? You really need an inside presense.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I really can't make up my mind about this trade. The things that bug me about this trade are:

1)Leaves a hole in depth at guard, which we previously had an abundunce of. We have Daniels and Ridnour at the point....Flip Murray at shooting guard....but no one to back him up. I don't believe Qyntel can play the 2....if he can then nm about this gripe.

PG - Ridnour/Daniels
SG - Ron Murray/ ??
SF - Lewis/Radman/Woods (too many SF)
PF - Collison/Radman
C - Big Z/Davis/Swift

2) We lose Jerome James. JJ is a good player folkes. 90% of you will probably laugh at this comment, but its the truth. Just look at his +/- ratio at 82games.com That's right.....2nd best on the team (next to Ray Allen, not counting Richie Frahm since he plays so few minutes). He can block shots, and can bruise is up in the middle. I've seen games where he was literally knocking over defenders Shaq style, and scoring at will. He can be a very good role player for any team.

Things I like about this trade:

1) We finally get some size up front. Big Z can average over 20 points per game if he played a full 40 minutes. He's also an expiring contract, so we can choose to release him at the end of the year to save cap room....or resign him for a slightly less expensive contract. Only problem is he doesnt seem very marketable (he's not very attractive, doesnt seem personable) compared to Ray Allen who is a stand up guy, and plays very smooth. 

2) We get rid of Booth. WOOOOOOOO! 3 year contract is gone, off the books, FINALLY. lol. 

I definitely think Portland/Cleveland would be willing to toss in some 1st round draft picks, in that case I would be interested in that deal.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pr0wler</b>!
> 1)Leaves a hole in depth at guard, which we previously had an abundunce of. We have Daniels and Ridnour at the point....Flip Murray at shooting guard....but no one to back him up. I don't believe Qyntel can play the 2....if he can then nm about this gripe.
> 
> PG - Ridnour/Daniels
> ...


Woods can definitely play the 2, don't worry about it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's nice to see some Sonic fans warming up to the idea of trading with us... somewhat.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

Also one question....if the Sonics decide to sign Big Z for a few years, you think Swift would be able to play some power forward? I think the Sonics want him as the center of the future, but if Big Z is there it kinda slows down his progress. If he could play minutes at power forward and backup center that would be great. Imagine having a twin tower frontcourt of 7'1'' and 7'3'' bigmen.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> not good for blazers - Booth


try to move him for Eisley... Both have similar bad contracts, and getting eisley, you guys can move Stoudamire to Atlanta..


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

We could let Z expire along with Davis...Booth gone, Allen gone.

Possibly make a run at a FA power forward next year like Gasol.

Or gasp....see how Collison turns out.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollOutPnoy</b>!
> I have a source who tells me that the three team trade involving the Blazers, Sonics and Cavaliers is all but done.
> 
> The Blazers will receive
> ...



Do you have another theory now that Davis is gone?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

You know, there's medication that can get those 'sources' to go away!


----------

